# IELTS before or after EOI?



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am planning to apply under subclass 189.Can I write IELTS after submitting EOI or it has to be done before that. If I can write IELTS after submitting EOI, then while updating in Skills select i will have to select No under IELTS test taken. Will it effect my chances of getting invitation to apply.

Thanks,
Manj


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply under subclass 189.Can I write IELTS after submitting EOI or it has to be done before that. If I can write IELTS after submitting EOI, then while updating in Skills select i will have to select No for IELTS test taken. Will it affect my chances of getting invited to apply.
> 
> ...


you can create your EOI account before IELTS but they will not allow you to submit that as they will say this information about the language is missing, and you cannot just simply write any score for ielts.

so in other words, you have to first clear the IELTS and then submit the EOI. as this is one of the requirements to submit EOI.


----------



## Lagoon (Oct 21, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply under subclass 189.Can I write IELTS after submitting EOI or it has to be done before that. If I can write IELTS after submitting EOI, then while updating in Skills select i will have to select No under IELTS test taken. Will it effect my chances of getting invitation to apply.
> 
> ...


It is mandatory for you to complete IELTS as another poster correctly pointed out. More over, you could get more points to your application if you score good marks in IELTS.

Please note that you need to score a *minimum* of 6 in each section in IELTS. Your English language abilities could fetch you extra points as mentioned in this SkillSelect webpage: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply under subclass 189.Can I write IELTS after submitting EOI or it has to be done before that. If I can write IELTS after submitting EOI, then while updating in Skills select i will have to select No under IELTS test taken. Will it effect my chances of getting invitation to apply.
> 
> ...


When I checked with various agents, all but one suggested that we should complete IELTS first and then apply. Plus the Assessment form also needed IELTS score before we could apply. Its better to score IELTS first


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

I think that you cannot submit EOI if you didn't finish IELTS. There is one step in the process where they ask for IELTS test report form number.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone
I submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia with an IELTS score of 7.5 (6.5 in writing), which wont earn me any points. I was planning to reappear for IELTS hoping to get a score of 8+ in ALL modules in order to get maximum points. Is there a requirement that I am supposed to submit the SAME Ielts TRF for EOI, as for the CDR (Engineers Australia), or can it be different? Please let me know


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi , There is no requirements to submit Ielts when you applying the skill assessment .So don't worry about that . During EOI only you can claim the points for English language.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Eoi asks for ielts turf number..so u need ielts before eoi..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

IELTS first,

I would check if my IELTS score is enough to even start immigration process. Nobody can insure that you will get 7 in each band, dont waste your money for skill assessment or any other immigration process (even agents) before you have a good result from IELTS


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

6hassan said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia with an IELTS score of 7.5 (6.5 in writing), which wont earn me any points. I was planning to reappear for IELTS hoping to get a score of 8+ in ALL modules in order to get maximum points. Is there a requirement that I am supposed to submit the SAME Ielts TRF for EOI, as for the CDR (Engineers Australia), or can it be different? Please let me know


You are all right to take as many tests as you want. You may go for general ielts too if you think you can score higher. Having said that, 8 in writing is not easy at all. good luck


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

6hassan said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia with an IELTS score of 7.5 (6.5 in writing), which wont earn me any points. I was planning to reappear for IELTS hoping to get a score of 8+ in ALL modules in order to get maximum points. Is there a requirement that I am supposed to submit the SAME Ielts TRF for EOI, as for the CDR (Engineers Australia), or can it be different? Please let me know


Go for rechecking of writing paper ONLY. IELTS is a business and like every businessman they want their customers revisit them multiple times .

You paper will be rechecked outside IELTS so you have better chances to score .5 points.

Check this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/107511-ielts-frustration.html


----------



## egroj1002 (Oct 7, 2016)

6hassan said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia with an IELTS score of 7.5 (6.5 in writing), which wont earn me any points. I was planning to reappear for IELTS hoping to get a score of 8+ in ALL modules in order to get maximum points. Is there a requirement that I am supposed to submit the SAME Ielts TRF for EOI, as for the CDR (Engineers Australia), or can it be different? Please let me know


Hi Hassan,

I have the same situation as yours. I got an overall band of 7.5 but only 6.5 in writing. And I want to start my Engineers Australia skills assessment before I re-take my IELTS.

So, did you submit different IELTS results to EA and EOI? Or you submitted same IELTS test result?

Thanks.


----------

